# 2.5g Tank



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a small 2.5 gallon tank that i have sitting around. I usually use it to temporarly raise fry, but i was thinking about setting it up more. What fish would be good to put in a small 2.5 gallon tank? Would endlers be an option?

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Endlers are a bit big for a tank that size and would overstock it quickly. Heterandria formosa are nice for a small tank and many of the killies are bred in small tanks like that. Another option that many people follow for very small tanks is to raise cherry red shrimp or similar inverts. A single Betta splendens could also be kept in a small tank like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps a few *White Cloud Mountain minnows* (_Tanichthys albonubes_) would look do, or even a *Mosquito fish* (_Gambusia affinis_).

A single male betta or small inverts as oldman suggested would look absolutely great in that tank, however.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well how many endlers would be too much?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You could hold 4 or 5 endlers comfortably in a tank like that but a single fry drop will overpopulate it. If you went with all males you could get away with it though.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i have been researching cherry shrimp. they are SO INTERESTING!!!!!!! how many cherry shrimp could i put in there?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I am not sure. I don't keep the shrimp but like the way they look and I know people keep them in very small quarters.


----------



## WyldLife6201 (Jun 30, 2009)

You can keep 5 shrimps in there. I think they would look great in your tank. Put male endlers and cherry shrimp! Very CooL!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

are you sure the endlers will keep the shrimp alone?

How many shrimp and endlers can i put in there together? 5 shrimp and how many endlers?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Once you have 5 shrimp, I would not try more than one or two endlers at most. Both are fairly light biological loads but they do add up quickly.


----------

